# golliwog



## Redbullfairy

How might I translate the word 'golliwog'? 

Many thanks


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Perhaps you could give us a sentence and some context? I don't know of any word for it, but maybe we can find some sort of equivalent (paraphrase?) or you can write the word and explain it briefly in brackets.

_rag doll_ = păpuşă de cârpă


----------



## OldAvatar

I don't think that golliwog needs a translation.


----------



## Redbullfairy

It's quite a loaded word isn't it!


----------



## Trisia

Yes, it is, which is why we wouldn't mind getting some context. 

I think it's fine not to translate it, but it's not a well-known word, it probably does need an explanation in brackets after the first use in the text.


----------

